# coding for chest x-ray after positive TB skin test



## MarieWilhite (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm getting denials on chest x-ray after a positive TB skin test.  Using ICD-9 code 795.5 and rejecting for invalid code.  Has anyone else encountered this rejection and if so, did you change codes or bill out to the patient?  Thanks


----------



## btadlock1 (Nov 16, 2011)

MarieWilhite said:


> I'm getting denials on chest x-ray after a positive TB skin test.  Using ICD-9 code 795.5 and rejecting for invalid code.  Has anyone else encountered this rejection and if so, did you change codes or bill out to the patient?  Thanks



795.5 required a 5th digit...you're using a 2012 ICD-9, right?


----------



## JILLPALMER (Nov 16, 2011)

You would use 795.51


----------

